# Road bike wanted..........



## BilboSmeggins (9 Aug 2009)

Hi all

I am currently sick and tired of my CB Hybrid, and want to recapture my youth by getting hold of a decent(ish) road bike. I'm about 6' so would need something fairly large. Anybody got anything?

All the best, Andy

PS I'm Worcestershire based and don't mind travelling a bit. But not to John O'Groats


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2009)

Have you heard of Motov8 in Worcester? website at www.motov8.org.uk.

They rescue bikes and refurbish and renovate them. Then sell them to the public at reasonable prices. The bad news is that they close for a fortnight' holiday from this Friday. 

You would need to ring them first to see if they might have what you are looking for. 

Or try googling "recycled bikes in Worcestershire" (or any other county) to see what might be nearer to you.


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2009)

Ignore the fact that it looks like mostly cars, and click on Activities.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (11 Aug 2009)

Cheers for that. Just rang them and they may have just what I'm looking for. I'm going to pop down tomorrow on my day of to have a look. 

We have a very similar operation in Kidderminster (about 5 miles away from my house) called Spokes. They are a great outfit, but have nothing to suit me at present.

I'm just totally torn at present. Do I wait, and save up for the bottom-end Spez Secteur, buy a CB off Ebay, try that Vitus thing of CRC, or even go the halford's route, and get a Carrera? I'm just itching to get out there, and get some miles under me bum 

Definitely gonna have a look at Worcester tomorrow though....

All the best, Andy


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2009)

You don't hang about do you? I hoped you might find that useful. I also thought I could remember somewhere in Kidderminster, that was similar.

As a new person, you may not have noticed that Halford's are usually not rated very highly on here. Alledgedly because of the way the bikes are put together, in a possibly unsatisfactory manner. 

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (11 Aug 2009)

Hi again.

Nope, I don't hang about. Life's definitely too short. As regards the Halford's thing - yes I am aware. Both of the stigma attached, and of the sometimes shoddy service. Having said that, I've been in to my local Halfords, and the main guy there seems incredibly knowledgeable. On the downside, he has mentioned that he is rushed off his feet, and has several bikes "out the back", that he hasn't got time to assemble. A bit worried that I will be the victim of a "rush-job", if I go there.....

Fingers crossed for tomorrow then


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2009)

A teensy point, but notable all the same, I do not think they take credit cards at Motov8, or they did not IIRC. They would probably be able to send you in the direction of the nearest ATM. It may also be that they have a bike the right size etc, awaiting renovation. 

BTW I nearly moved to Bewdley, many moons ago. A bungalow that has a back garden next to the Severn Valley Railway. near a set of signals, and about five mins by steam train from the station.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (11 Aug 2009)

On Northwood Lane perchance?


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2009)

It's a very long time ago - I would need to look at a map.


----------



## Speicher (11 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> It's a very long time ago - I would need to look at a map.




Sandbourne Drive, the other side of the station to Northwood Lane.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (12 Aug 2009)

Speicher said:


> Sandbourne Drive, the other side of the station to Northwood Lane.



Haha. Excellent. I'm a postie, and deliver to Sandbourne Drive every working day. Small world, eh? 

Went to MotoV8 this morning but it was very disappointing. I was told yesterday, on the phone, that they had a Holdsworth and a Dawes in my size. Naturally I was interested in seeing the Holdsworth. When I arrived I was shown the "Holdsworth", which was an ancient Raleigh, and was still being referred to as the Holdsworth as I stood looking at it.

The Dawes was better, but needed a LOT of tlc. I was then very surprised to learn that the "refurbishment" comprised of pumping up the tyres and then being "good to go". He has agreed to put on one new gear cable. I have agreed to take it, but shall have to take it straight to Spokes who shall give it it's refurbishment.

Maybe I caught them on a bad day, or something. But I'm fairly sure that the trainees on the scheme aren't going to learn an awful lot by pumping up the tyres and seeing a bike that is clearly a long way from road-worthiness being wheeled out as a job well done. Maybe I've been spoiled by the attention that Spokes lavish on their bikes.

Anyhow, thanks for the heads-up, it is much appreciated. And don't think that I'm having a moan at you because I am not. I shall come away with a bike that shall tide me over for a short while 'til the good times roll.  Just a shame that it shall no longer be a bargain after passing through two sets of doors.

All the best, Andy


----------

